# wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2010)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
ich hab da noch eine "komische" Frage:
Bisher habe ich in meinem 250 m³-Teich ausschliesslich einen mammutpumpenbetriebenen Rohrschwimmskimmer,
der das Wasser ganz hinten in die Flachwasserzone ins Röhricht (__ Rohrkolben + div. submerse) pumpt
und eine Mammutpumpe, die die obersten 1,5 m in langsame kreisende Bewegung versetzt, in Betrieb.
Die Wasserqualität ist soweit tadellos, es riecht sehr gut und frisch, es gibt praktisch keine Fadenalgen,  
aber mehr Klarheit würde ich mir doch wünschen: 
Die Secchitiefe liegt derzeit bei ca. 1,5 m.

Mit Ausnahme von Vortex und den Japanbürsten (ich glaub, so heissen die, oder?)
sind aber doch alle Filtermaterialien vom Prinzip nur (oder zumindest auch) Siebe, 
die jegliche reingelangte Wassertiere wie Plankton, Kaulquappen, __ Molche usw. abseihen
und damit aus dem Teich entfernen, nicht?
Ich habe die kleinen Viecherln aber gern im Teich und möchte ihn nicht (wie schon einige hier im Forum berichten)
mit einem Haufen Technik in eine zwar glasklare, aber unnatürliche Nährstoffbrühe verwandeln.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, was ich da tun könnte?


----------



## squidy (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Filtermaterial*

Hallo Peter

Hast eine PN von mir 

Lassen wir den Thread am Ersteller für seine Fragen


----------



## scholzi (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo ihr zwei....
@Peter 
hab dir mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt...
Deine Frage würde sonst untergehen und das eigentliche Thema zerreißen....
Edit: Der Titel ist meiner geistigen Umnachtung entstanden, wenn du einen anderen möchtest.....ruf mich an!...Äähh schreib ne PN..


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter,

Mich interessiert dieses Thema auch sehr. Meine Secchitiefe liegt im Moment bei 1,20m, aber von Klarheit des Wassers kann keine Rede sein. Ich kann zwar die Scheibe in dieser Tiefe gut erkennen, mehr aber nicht. Mir geht es auch nicht so sehr um klares oder gar glasklares Wasser in meinem Teich, da es bei mir weder Fische noch Unterwasserpflanzen zu sehen gibt, sondern im Schwimmbereich nur den kahlen Teichboden. Außer dem Schwimmbereich ist der Teich mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt. 

Richtig klares Wasser bis 2,20m Tiefe hatte ich in den letzten Jahren nur mehr äußerst selten und führte diesen Umstand auf die fehlende Technik bzw. Reinigung des Wassers zurück. Ich betreibe zwar eine Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches, die das Wasser aus einer Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich  in die drei höher gelegenen Außenbecken pumpt, von wo es wieder  (ungereinigt) in den Teich zurückfließt, um eine geringe Wasserbewegung zu erzielen. Der Nachteil dabei ist, dass  das dreckige Wasser einfach im Kreis zirkuliert. Soviel zu meinem Teich. Das Wasservolumen beträgt 75-80 m3, je nach Wasserstand.

Mich würde natürlich interessieren was das Wasser trübt, sind es Algen, Bakterien oder andere Trübstoffe? Wie schaut denn die Trübung bei Dir aus? Kannst Du feine Schwebepartikel erkennen oder ist das Wasser einfach nur etwas unklar, in etwa wie der Blick durch eine ungeputzte  Fensterscheibe?

Eine Idee, wie man das Wasser auch ohne Technik ein wenig klarer bekommen könnte, habe ich nicht, aber ich werde es eventuell einmal mit Heilerde versuchen, was Karsten als Experiment vorgeschlagen hat, da ich weder Technik noch Chemie in meinem Teich einsetzen will und die Heilerde dem Teich sicher gut tut, auch wenn kein klärender Effekt eintreten sollte.

 Vielleicht kommen noch einige Ideen, womit Du Deinen Teich klarer bekommen kannst und die ich auch versuchen könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter, hallo Elfriede,
nachdem Peter hier das Thema "Secchitiefe" aufgegriffen hat, musste ich erst mal nachlesen, was das ist. Ich hoffe mal, Wikipedia hat mich nicht veralbert :?. Bei meinem Teich hätte ich demnach Secchitiefe=Teichtiefe. Das ist nett, aber ich würde meine Konstruktion nicht auf einen 90er oder 250er Teich hochskalieren...
Euer Beitrag ist nicht nur inhaltlich interessant, sondern auch wegen dem Unwort "Klarwassergarantie", das in etwa Secchitiefen von 50 cm umreißt. Dieser Zustand veranlaßt viele Leute im Forum, schon einen thread zu eröffnen (Hilfe, mein ... !).
Das mit der Trübung glaube ich verstanden zu haben in dem Sinne, dass ein Teich von außen viele Nährstoffe bekommt in Form von Fischfutter, Staub und abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen. 
Ein rein "biologischer" Filter hinterläßt im Wasser gelöste Nährstoffe, die abgebaut werden müssen. Also bringen die klassischen Filter in einem großen Teich vergleichsweise wenig. Bei Eurer Teichgröße ist wohl die Durch- bzw. Anströmung eines Pflanzenbereichs (Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter) eine gute Alternative. Auch wenn in Paros die __ Heuschrecken darüber herfallen... :evil. Als zweites ist wohl ein Windschutz (Verringerung Sedimenteintrag) und Skimmer gar nicht so falsch... Auf jeden Fall ist die ganze Sache keine leichte Kiste, nicht nur, weil man sich 100 m³/h-Pumpen und Filtervolumina im m³-Bereich nicht hinstellen will...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Toll dass mein Beitrag ein solch fundiertes Echo hervorgerufen hat! 
(Ich hab schon gefürchtet, dass mir da eine Oase-Schauanlage 
in der finanziellen Größenordung eines Kleinwagens empfohlen werden wird!)

Lasst mich der Reihe nach darauf eingehen:
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist die Secchi-Tiefe die Tiefe, 
wo man die weisse oder schwarzweisse Scheibe von 20, 25 oder 30 cm Durchmesser
(die Literatur widerspricht sich da gegenseitig, vielleicht ist da aber auch nicht viel um)
gerade noch oder gerade (interresanterweise ist da nahezu kein Unterschied!) nicht mehr sieht.
Bei einer Secchi-Tiefe von 1,20 m wie bei Elfriede und bei mir sieht man somit seine Zehen im brusttiefen Wasser,
aber von „klar“ ist das Äonen entfernt.
Allerdings unterliegt die Klarheit meines Teiches natürlich jahrezeitlichen Schwankungen, 
wobei im Frühjahr und im Herbst oft der Boden in über 3,5 m Tiefe schön erkennbar ist.
(Biologie leidet unter dem Winter offenbar genauso wie ich.  )

Lasst mich zunächst meinen Teich genauer beschreiben:
Oberfläche ca. 200 m² mit leichter kreisender Strömung, teilbeschattet.
Max. Tiefe in der Schwimmzone: 3,7 m
Ca. die Hälfte der Ufer ist nahezu senkrecht.
Bepflanzte Flächen ca. 40 % (hauptsächlich __ Rohrkolben und viele submerse Pflanzen)
werden 1 … 2 mal im Jahr bestandsschonend beerntet und kompostiert
Fische: 5 Stk. 1 kg-Karauschen (Zuflug)
Große Artenvielfalt an tierischem und pflanzlichem Leben
(Meine Seerosen sind aber leider so Zwergarten.)
Rundherum viele Obstbäume (Laub)
Skimmer und Strömungspumpe hab ich oben beschrieben.

Die Trübe besteht dabei (momentan) aus folgenden Faktoren:
•	Schwebealgen in kleinen (< 1 mm) Klümpchen, die im Kübel größere Aggregate bilden,
•	tierisches Plankton Daphnia, Cyclops, Diaptomus, Büschelmückenlarven,
•	vielleicht auch „Belebtschlamm“ (wie in der Kläranlage)
•	und aufgewirbelter Bodengrund (hochgegründelter Schlamm durch die Fische)
Mit dem freien Auge sind also viele kleine Partikel zu erkennen (Bakterientrübe ist das eindeutig nicht),
was mich gute Filtrierbarkeit erhoffen lässt. 
(Ich denke dabei an einen Vortex und einen Bogen-Siebfilter oder so Japanbürsten, 
was aber bei meinem topfebenen Garten nicht so einfach versteckbar ist!)

Elfriede, von der Klarheit sehen unsere beiden Teiche sehr ähnlich aus,
wie schon die gemessene Secchi-tiefe vermittelt.
Nimm doch mal einen weissen oder transparenten Kübel voll Wasser, rühr um und lass dann stehen:
Da sieht man sehr schön, was da trübt. 
Setzt sich da etwas ab?
Schwimmt´s oder liegt´s am Boden in der Mitte?
Grundsätzlich würde sich in deinem Fall (wo du schon Pumpe und mehrere Becken hast)
ein Pflanzenfilter mit Kieskörper (d.h. eine nur minimale Ergänzung deiner Anlage) anbieten, 
wie es Dr. Heinz Jaksch (der hat sicher nix dagegen, hier genannt zu werden!)
in seinem hervorragenden Buch* und auf seiner Website beschreibt:
https://www.reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/studienseiten/rieglgasse.htm
Allerdings schreibt er auch nicht zu unrecht, dass natürliche stehende Gewässer,
die mit unseren Teichen vergleichbar sind (die sind halt keine nährstofflosen Bergseen!),
auch nie glasklar sind und man sich erst ab einer Secchi-Tiefe <70 cm Sorgen machen muss.
(Das tröstet, aber löscht nicht den Wunsch nach doch etwas klarerem Wasser, nicht?)
Heilerde trauert ich mich nicht hineinwerfen:
Mag sein, dass die vielleicht in gewissem Maße als natürliches Flockungshilfsmittel wirkt
was die Filtrierbarkeit verbessert (Sind´s nicht vielleicht jetzt schon erkennbare Partikel?),
aber ich hätte zu große Sorge, dass da irgendwelche düngenden Stoffe drin sind.

Rolf: Eine „Klarwassergarantie von 50 cm Secchitiefe", finde ich urlustig:
Bei einer < 70 cm werden bei uns die Naturbäder auf der Alten Donau gesperrt,
was demzufolge noch voll IN der Garantie wäre: Wegen Klarheit geschlossen! 
Auf jeden Fall hast du damit recht, dass man da viele Filtertechniken,
die in kleineren Teichen mit Erfolg angewendet werden, vergessen kann:
Der freundliche Tipp eines Teichbesitzers, er hätte mit 2 Regentonnen tolles klares Wasser erreicht,
relativiert sich sehr schnell, wenn man umrechnet, 
dass ich dann vergleichsweise knapp 50 (!) Regentonnen aufstellen müssert!
(Die will ich nicht regelmäßig reinigen müssen 
und den Pumpenstrom holt man am Besten aus dem eigenen Kraftwerk!)
Auch ein Teilwasserwechsel, den man regelmäßig in jedem Aquarium durchführt,
ist bei 250 m³ eher eine Investition als eine Pflegemaßnahme.

Wo ich jedoch NICHT mit ihm übereinstimme, ist dass es sich im Wasser besch...eiden lebt:
Ich halte es für einen großen Fehler, dass wir das überhaupt verlassen haben! 


*) Ich habe schon viele Bücher über Gartenteiche gelesen (die meisten sind verkappte Verkaufsprospekte),
aber Jaksch´ Buch schien mir das einzige seriöse mit fundiertem Hintergrundwissen!


----------



## nik (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter,

ich kann nur hinweisen, eine fertige Lösung ist wegen der Teichgröße für mich nicht einzuschätzen.

Wenn sich im Eimer mit der Wasserprobe Partikel absetzen, dann sind die vorher im Teich durch Strömung, gründelnde Fische, etc. entstanden.
Nährstoffreich bedeutet nicht automatisch trübe! Als intensiver Pflanzenaquarianer handele ich mir idR. Probleme bei einem Nährstoffmangel, seltenst bei einem partiellen Überschuss ein. Deshalb dünge ich meine 1000l Pfütze sogar mit einer CO2-Druckgasflasche, sehe zu, dass das Wasser möglichst nicht nährstoffarm ist und "filtere", wenn überhaupt nur nach dem "very low cost Vliesfilter"- Prinzip (VLCV). Bei der "Düngung" bzw. der Nährstoffversorgung spielt eine erhebliche Rolle die vollständige Düngung! Erst der partielle Mangel hat einen limitierten Pflanzenstoffwechsel zur Folge und teilweiser Akkumulierung verschiedener Stoffe. Aus Interesse kann ich relativ viel und recht genau messen. Trotzdem ist das endlich und bedarf letztendlich der Einschätzung. Das Wasser ist sehr klar und bei nächtlicher Beleuchtung mittels 50W Halogen Lämpchen wirkt das eher wie ins Aquarium geschaut. So klar wollte ich das gar nicht haben.  Falls es dich interessiert, Mein Teich und ich; Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber).

Um die Lebewesen aus dem Filter heraus zu halten würde ich über einen Ansaugschutz nachdenken. Das kann ein feinmaschiger VA-Siebvorsatz sein oder grober Filterschwamm. Das geht, wie die meisten Maßnahmen, mit zusätzlichem, unbestimmtem Pflegeaufwand einher. Ist ein Abzuwägendes, sonst halt "Kleinwagen".

Mein Ansatz wäre der Versuch der Reduzierung der Trübstoffe ..  Ups, ich sitze gerade im offenen Wintergarten und sehe gerade einen Zaunkönig, der sich von den reichlichen Insekten bedient. Wir haben öfters verschiedene Gäste im im Sommer ständig offenen Wiga.
... und irgendwas á la VLCV. 

mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## squidy (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Peter

Wie scon in der PN geschrieben würde ich füe deinen 10m3 flow einen Siebfilter bauen davor bei Bedarf eine UVC um die feinen Partikel (die nicht schon von sich aus verklumpen) zu verklumpen.
das wäre die günstigste alternative, wenn du aber den Siebfilter verstecken willst muss du da auf einen kaufbaren Halbschwerkraft Siebfilter ala USIII zurückgreifen.

Vortex würde ich an deiner Stelle schnell vergessen, da diese schnell 1.5-2m Durchmesser haben um auch den gewünschten Effeckt zu erhalten und auch eher Grobschmutz entfernen, was der Klarheit deines Teiches kaum nutzen wird.

Der von Nik vorgeschlagene VLCV ist keine Lösung für so grosse Teiche (Reinigungsintervall) eher ein grosses 200my Sieb den Biofilter kannst du ja getrost weglassen durch die massige Bepflanzung. Auch ein Ansaugschutzt über Pumpen hat eine intensieve Wartung zur Folge und wer will schon alle paar Wochen die Pumpe aus dem Teich nehmen. Da ist deine bisherige Ansaugung über den Skimmer schon bedienerfreuntlicher.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Nik, hi Remo!
Schön, dass ihr auf meinen Beitrag schreibt!
Über CO2-Düngung im Teich hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht (wär auch mit Aquarientechnologie schwierig),
aber die Fa. Biotop, die als Schwimmteichpionier nördlich von Wien angesiedelt ist,
hat ein Patent auf eine CO2-Einbringung, welches durch Ansaugen durchs Erdreich gewonnen wird.
Im Aquarium wirkt das absolut Wunder, dann kommt noch ein bissl Eisendünger dazu
und der Rest an Spurenelementen kommt über´s Lebendfutter – aus dem Teich.
Drum will ich´s ja auch nicht abfiltern und entsorgen bzw. vergammeln lassen,
auch wenn mir klar ist, dass im klareren Teich dann auch weniger zu fangen sein wird!

Im Anhang hab ich zwei „Kübelfotos“ reingestellt:
Das erste zeigt das Wasser direkt nach dem Herausschöpfen 
(bissl trüb, grünbräunlich, aber keine wirklich großen Aggregationen),
das zweite zeigt, wie das nach vielleicht ein paar Stunden aussieht.
(Die schwebenden Algen verkumpen fädig, das Wasser wird ganz klar;
auf den UVC kann ich deshalb hws. verzichten – irgendwie ist mir der unsympathisch!)
Auf jeden Fall ist da ganz schön was an Biomasse unterwegs!

Ich denke, Remo hat da recht: Einen Vorfilter würde das schnell verstopfen; 
bei meiner Kubatur müsste der auch erschreckende Ausmaße annehmen.
(Nachdem ich bislang überhaupt kein Filtermaterial (außer Wasserpflanzen) verwende,
werde ich mir für diesen Herbst einen tierfreundlichen Grobfilter mit einer Maschenweite von vielleicht 2…3 cm bauen,
der wenigstens das abgeskimmte Laub auffängt.)

Glaubt ihr nicht, das sich die verklumpungsfreudigen Algen vielleicht aber auch mit einem Hydrozyklon rausholen lassen?
(oder wie´s hier genannt wird: Vortex in einer 500 l-Regentonne;
schade, dass ich den runden 2000 l-Tank schon als Regensammler beerdigt habe!)

Sicher jedoch geht das mit einem Siebfilter (Siebdrucksieb!) oder einem Vliesfilter,
die beide selbstreinigend baubar sind. (bin nicht patschert, das schaffert ich schon!)
Noch besser gefallerten mir aber die Japanbürsten, 
die das sicher auch packerten, wenn ich mir z.B. die Myriophyllum anschau: 
Da könnten die Viecherln einfach durch und die Mammutpumpe tut ihnen auch nix!
Wie stellst du dir den VLCV vor und wie würdest du den dimensionieren?
Wie groß müsste deiner Meinung nach so ein Bogensiebfilter sein?
(DER gefällt mir als Simple-Is-Best-Anhänger auch sehr gut!)


P.S.: Das Pfützenfieber hat mich sein meiner Kindheit in seinen Klauen;
mich interessiert „dein Teich und du; Outing“ hab ich aber keines gefunden!


----------



## squidy (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Peter

düngen wirst du deinen teich sicher nicht müssen mit co2  du hast ja algen und somit auch genug nährstoffe im teich 

VLCV ist ein Kübel indem unten ein feines Vlies drinn ist und dadurch lässt du das Wasser fliessen. Bei deiner Teichgrösse wirst du keine Freizeit mehr haben vor lauter Kübel leeren 

dein Grobfilter mit 2-3cm Maschenweite wird aber nicht alles an Laub etc. rausholen dafür ist die Maschenweite zu gross.
Der aufbau vom Siebfilter ist nix anderes als ein schräges Sieb über dieses lässt du das Wasser laufen, unter dem Sieb gehts zurück in den Teich oder Biofilter und unten an der Schräge sammelt sich der Schmutz. Die Grösse des Siebs hängt vom Reinigungsinterwall ab bzw. wie viel Platzt du für den Filter hast und was für ein Gehäuse zur verfügung steht.


----------



## Flash (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter,

ich würde dir zu einem Siebfilter und einem Trommelfilter raten.
Beide sind eher wartungsarm bis wartungsfrei.

Welche Demensionen das bei dir annehmen muß  gute Frage, aber ungewöhnliche Mengen an Wasser verlagen auch ungewöhnliche Lösungen 

Du willst ja gar kein glas klares Wasser, dementsprechend wirst du auch nicht dein Teichvolumen in 1h umwelzen brauchen.

Da du kleine bis sehr kleine Swebeteile in Wasser hast, halte ich diese Variante für die effektivste und vor allem die bequemste.

Schau dich doch mal in der Filterslbstbau Abteilung um, da findest du bestimmt Anregungen, und auf den Kopf gefallen bist du ja auch net.....

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Früher oder später kriegen wir auch *dich* mit nem Filter


----------



## nik (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter,

die Trübstoffe, d.h.die Biomasse würde ich in deinem lediglich gering belasteten Teich nur in Grenzen abschöpfen wollen. Deren Umsetzung bringt Nährstoffe und auch CO2.  Wenn ich an meinen intensiven 1000l Pflanzenteich in der Saison 6kg CO2 einbringe, dann ist das ein Spässje und jeder sollte sich um die Übertragbarkeit im Klaren sein
UV-C betrachte ich als reines Komfortmerkmal. Ab und an macht der Sinn, idR. nicht.

Meine Idee hängt schon an der "Vorfilterung" im Sinne von Vermeidung von Teichlebewesen im Filter. Eine effiziente Feinfilterung bedeutet Endstation für eingezogenes Leben. Insofern ist mir dein Ansatz mit Vortex klar, kann dessen Effizienz nicht beurteilen, hätte aber bei einer feinen Trübung Zweifel.
Der VLCV ist von der Theorie eindeutig und in seiner Wirksamkeit geradezu spektakulär. Ich habe den lieblos in kurzer Zeit zusammen gedengelt und der hat in 2 Wochen, allerdings mit Unterstützung durch UV-C die "grüne Soße" vollständig beseitigt. In meinem Fall war es nur ein alter, undichter Eimer und Dunstabzugshaubenvlies in 7 Lagen zurechtgeschnitten. In dem VLCV-Thread wird noch durch "Eimer-ineinander-stecken" eine Verdichtung des Vlieses erreicht, ist aber gar nicht notwendig. Ich habe meinen nach ein bisschen Praxis ein wenig geändert und verspreche mir davon eine bessere Ausnutzung des Vlieses. Das Teil ist in der Ausführung so schlampig wie mein Teich pingelig, die Funktion ist trotzdem einwandfrei.
Ein wichtiger Punkt ist der Überlauf. Der Widerstand im Vlies nimmt immer weiter zu, der Wasserstand steigt und irgendwann läuft der kontrolliert über. Da ist erst einmal nicht unbedingt etwas zu machen, der VLCV hat ja immer noch Durchsatz - nur nicht mehr den maximalen der Pumpe. Man kann das noch weiter treiben und den Überlauf des ersten VLCV in einen zweiten leiten. Die Wirkung des VLCV ist schon nach kurzer Zeit biologisch. Um auch Feinteile aus dem Wasser zu binden bedarf es der mikrobiologischen Besiedelung eines feineren Substrates. Man fängt mit dem/den VLCV den Feinanteil und er wird gleich mineralisiert. Wie gesagt, ich wäre gar nicht so scharf drauf die Nährstoffe zu entfernen. In einem Fisch-Teich macht das Sinn, in einem gering belasteten Teich mit Anspruch auf natürlichen Kreislauf sollte man die erhalten. 
Na ja, soviel zur Idee. 

Bei mir ist das Reinigen der Vliese insofern lästig, weil erstaunlich viele Libellenlarven und anderes Getier die Kreiselpumpe im Teich überstehen und im VLCV landen. Die Ansaugung werde ich dahingehend ändern um das zu vermeiden. Bei mir wird das ein größerer, grober Schwamm tun. Angesichts meines Wassers wird der nur im Frühjahr mal zu betrachten/reinigen sein. Denke ich mir so!   Man muss auch berücksichtigen, dass das angesaugte Material sich ebenfalls zersetzt, das kann durchaus zu saisonlangen Standzeiten führen. Meinen VLCV-Eimer habe ich 3-mal in zwei Wochen sauber gemacht, dann war das Wasser glasklar (mit UV-C!). Die Trübung ist ja selbst bei deinem großen Teich nicht eine unüberschaubare Menge an Material.  Bei deinem sehr großen Teich gilt es den kritischen Punkt zu überwinden, sodass der dann mit relativ geringem Aufwand relativ klar gehalten werden kann.

mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Elfriede (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die heutigen Beiträge zu Peters Themen-Frage mit großem Interesse verfolgt und gleichzeitig immer nach  Parallelen zu meinem eigenen Teich gesucht, die sich mehr oder minder auf die Wassertrübung  und die Tatsache beschränken, dass unsere Teiche ohne nennenswerte technische Ausrüstung betrieben werden. Darüber hinaus könnten sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein, alleine schon klimabedingt und das verfügbare Wasser betreffend. 

Aus diesem Grund werden auch die Trübungen in unseren Teichen verschiedene Ursachen haben, wie ich denke. Peter muss sein Wasser nicht erst kräftig aufdüngen um Pflanzen (einschließlich Algen) wachsen zu lassen, sein Teich ist unter und über Wasser gut mit Pflanzen bestückt, während in meinem Teich ohne Dünger gar nichts geht, weshalb auch die gut gemeinten Ratschläge zu Pflanzenfiltern bei mir keinen Sinn machen. Dieses Experiment habe ich bereits hinter mir, denn zwei meiner Außenbecken waren als Pflanzenfilter  angelegt. Ich habe sie letztendlich wieder ausgeräumt, weil die Pflanzen darin einfach verhungerten.

Zurück zum Thema Wassertrübung.

@Peter,
danke für die Kübel-Fotos von  Deinen Trübstoffen im Teichwasser. 
Bei mir ist dieser Versuch ganz anders ausgegangen und ich habe das Ergebnis auch schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben. Mein Wasser ist farblos wie Leitungswasser und der geringfügige Bodensatz schaut aus wie  weißes Scheuerpulver oder Kalk. Nachts mit einer guten Led-Leuchte sieht man die staubfeinen, weißen Partikel im Wasser schweben.

Ich finde, Du bist mit Deinen Trübstoffen besser dran, Du kannst sie wenigstens bestimmen. MIt dem VLCV kannst Du sicher einen guten Teil davon herausfiltern, er funktioniert super, ich hatte ihn im Vorjahr drei Monate lang im Einsatz, allerdings ist er arbeitsintensiv zu betreuen, wobei man sich mit Niks Methode sicher viel Zeit ersparen könnte.

Was soll's Peter, so interessant dieses Thema auch ist, eigentlich genügt es mir meine Füße zu sehen, wo ich im Teich noch stehen kann und dafür fehlt nicht mehr viel, eine Secchitiefe von 1,40m dürfte ausreichen. Was die Klarheit betrifft: Ich muss den Zustand meiner Zehennägel ja nicht im Wasser kontrollieren.

Zur Heilerde: Mein Mann ist heute aus Österrreich gekommen und hat mir Heilerde mitgebracht, denn hier gibt es sie nicht zu kaufen. Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich sie verwenden werde. Wenn sie etwas Nährendes enthält, so macht das in meinem Teich nichts aus, denn die Nährstoffe, die ich im Juni eingebracht habe, haben die Algen wohl zur Gänze verfuttert, jedenfalls beginnen die höheren Pflanzen schon wieder an zu leiden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo

:?
letzt endlich muss jeder mit Seinem Teich klar kommen 
ich will niemanden dazu auffordern irgend was in seinen Teich zu schütten .

deshalb auch die hinterlistige Form (Art und Weise) meines *TIP*´s

nur 

richtig lesen müsst Ihr selbst ...........

wenn meine Ausführungen nicht reichen 

googelt mit den Begriffen : 

Tonmineral Koi
Montmorillonit
Heilerde
Betonit Wasserklärung

in verschiedenen Kombinationen 


ich finde so schlecht sah mein Teichwasser nicht aus 

Heilerde beseitigt keine Schlamm(nährstoff)depots
hilft nicht gegen Überbesatz
und 
ist kein Dünger 
außer etwas Kalk kann kaum etwas davon in Lösung gehen und der auch nur unter PH 7,5

aber

bitte bitte verwendet es nicht  !

mfG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Nik!
Ob mein Teich wirklich nur so gering belastet ist, will ich nicht wetten:
Immerhin fallen da seit 5 Jahren relativ große Mengen Laub von den Obstbäumen rein 
Und bilden unten schon zum 2. mal eine mindestens 20 cm dicke Faulschlammschicht: 
geschätzt 1 m³ im U-förmigen Bodenprofil mit Gefälle. 
(Die heisst deswegen so, weil ich heuer zu faul zum Auspumpen war, 
was ich sonst persönlich mit Fäkalienpumpe und Kampftauchgerät erledige.)

Dass ich meinen Teich nicht nach der Aquariummethode CO2-düngen kann, ist mir klar;
die von Biotop machen das angeblich, um den pH-Wert zu senken.

Meine Trübung ist definitiv NICHT fein, sondern teilweise ganz schön große Flocken im  mm-Bereich:
Die Organismen neigen dazu, zu sicher schön abfilterbaren lockeren Aggregaten zu verklumpen,
wie man am 2. Foto sieht. (Man darf sich das nicht so robust wie ein Fadenalgenbüschel vorstellen.) 
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein Siebfilter da wirklich sehr viel rausholt!
Ein Vlies würde bei mir sicher sehr schnell verstopfen und zu einem Full-Time-Job ausarten
oder erschütternd groß werden müssen.
Andererseits hat mich der VLCV auf eine Idee gebracht:
Ich werde einen Groß-VLCV aus einem großen runden Mörtelschaff bauen,
das mit Styrodur-Schwimmkörpern ausgestattet ist und mit einer kleinen Mammut gespeist wird.
An der Freibordhöhe sieht man dann, wie groß der Filterwiderstand ist.
Als Sieb drängt sich ein Siebdrucksieb mit 10 Faden pro mm auf (ca. 80 µm)
Zum Reinigen muss man das halt komplett herausheben und mit dem Gartenschlauch durchspritzen. 
Größere Viecherl werden vorher gerettet, Wasserflöhe -in hoher Konzentration vorliegend- leicht gefangen. 
Ich werde berichten!

Hallo Elfriede!
Ja, schaut so aus, als ob unsere Teiche bis auf die Technik unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten:
Bei dir ist offenbar kein Nährstoffüberschuss mit Schwebealgen die Ursache für die Trübung.
Wo kommen deine Partikel überhaupt her? Setzen die sich nach einiger Zeit ab? 
(Dann könnte vielleicht ein Vortex etwas bringen!)
Hast du die schon unter dem Mikroskop angesehen? Sind die organisch?
Lustig finde ich, dass du Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen einbringst: 
Eigentlich brauchert´st du das Wasser nur regelmäßig (!) organisch belasten
und würdest damit den gewünschten Effekt erreichen!
(Ich will gar nicht näher darauf eingehen, wie du diese Belastung einfach erreichen könntest.  )

Auch wenn die Heilerde aus Österreich ist, würde ich die nicht reintun, 
ohne zu wissen, was das genau ist und wie´s funktionieren soll.
Möglicherweise funktioniert die jedoch so wie Betonit (ala Karsten) als eine Art Flockungshilfsmittel,
das bestehende Partikel zusammenklebt und leichter filtrierbar macht;
Steinmehl hat bei mir definitiv nix gebracht.
Ein Versuch in einem Kübel macht da sicher schlau!

Mit Grausen habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass manche die Wasserwerte ihres Koi-Verlieses 
durch Einbringen von Milchsäurebakterien oder Brottrunk derartig malträtieren,
sodass sogar die robusten Jochalgen absterben;
die Kois halten´s offenbar aus.


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mit Grausen habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass manche die Wasserwerte ihres Koi-Verlieses
> durch Einbringen von Milchsäurebakterien oder Brottrunk derartig malträtieren,
> sodass sogar die robusten Jochalgen absterben;
> die Kois halten´s offenbar aus.


Solche Seitenhiebe sind alles andere als schön - sie fördern weder eine Diskussion, noch tragen sie in irgendeiner Weise zu einer Erweiterung des Wissens bei. Sie sorgen auch nicht für ein weiterhin freundliches Klima zwischen den vielen verschiedenen Teich-Philosophien hier im Forum! 

Wir haben einen zwei Jahre alten Teich ohne Fische und ohne Technik. Keine Pumpe, nichts...
Da aber der flockige Algenbelag auf dem Substrat (lehmhaltiger Sand) und eine schnell nachwachsende Algenwolke neben den Seerosen dieses Jahr nicht verschwinden, wollte auch ich mal Richtung Fermentgetreide einen Versuch wagen und kann Deine Äußerungen ohne jegliche fachliche Begründung leider nicht nachvollziehen. 
Die Diskussion dazu gehört jedoch definitiv nicht in dieses Thema, denn die Zwei bereits vorhandenen sollten ausreichen.
Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich sachlich in dem/den entsprechenden Themen zu Wort meldest? So könnten am Ende alle etwas dabei lernen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Annett!
Bitte nenne mir die fachliche Begründung, 
die DICH dazu gebracht hat, die Situation 
_"zu hohes Nährstoffangebot im Teich und daraus resultierende Massenvermehrung von Algen",_
durch Einbringen ZUSÄTZLICHER Biomasse, die im Wasser nur vergammeln wird verbessern zu wollen!
(Die fermentierenden Bakterien sind mit absoluter Sicherheit KEINE natürlichen Teichlebewesen,
werden da also kein langes Leben haben und Getreide wird da drin auch nicht besser!)

Lass uns sachlich bleiben:
De facto ist das ein derartig massiver (An-)Schlag auf die Biozönose (die dadurch knapp am Kippen entlangschrammt),
dass es zum Absterben vieler Fraktionen des Lebens kommt. (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit  auch der Filterbakterien!)
Die abgestorbenen Algen können dann allerdings schön mechanisch abgefiltert werden
und Kois sind offenbar derartig robust, dass sie sogar das überleben; 
mit meinen Aquarienfischen trauert ich mir das nie!

FALLS ich so etwas machen wollte, 
würde ich den biologischen Angriff mit frischer Akkusäure starten:
Schön verdünnt und langsam unter permanenter Messung des pH-Wertes zudosieren.
(Achtung: Muss mehrere Tage hintereinander wiederholt werden, da die Pufferwirkung mancher Stoffe nur langsam greift!)
Die vergleichsweise nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteile DIESER Methode sind, 
dass genau bekannt ist, was man da rein kippt (das entstehende Sulphat ist biologisch relativ harmlos)
und vor allem dass damit KEINE neuen Nährstoffe eingebracht werden,
die letztendlich ja doch nur Algen düngen würden.

Grundsätzlich lehne ich solche Aktionen jedoch massiv ab,
da sie den Teich von einem Lebensraum, den doch erstaunlich viele natürliche Kreisläufe am Leben halten,
zu einem aus biologischem Blickwinkel vogelkäfigartigen Behälter für Tiere entwerten,
die dann nur durch unser permanentes Zutun ein Leben weitab ihrer natürlichen Bedingungen fristen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> Lass uns sachlich bleiben



Guter Vorschlag, Peter.

Bitte erkläre mir warum Du Leute, die einen "Teich" laut Deiner
Aussage "zu einem aus biologischem Blickwinkel vogelkäfigartigen
Behälter für Tiere entwerten", beanstandest, selbst aber Aquarien
betreibst. Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden und manche
Leute nennen Ihr Freilandaquarium eben auch Teich.

Der Ingenör hats schwör, aber nicht immer recht...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Andy! 
Also abgesehen davon, 
dass ein Aquarium in Hinsicht auf biologische Kreisläufe etwas GRUNDLEGNED anderes ist als ein Vogelkäfig
(In welchem Vogelkäfig wird das Atemgas seiner Bewohner regeneriert und deren Exkremente abgebaut?),
wachsen in meinen Aquarien artenreiche Urwälder und kommen regelmäßig von alleine Jungfische und Garnelen auf.

Aber du hast natürlich recht:
Es soll jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden,
nur führen eben Materialschlachten nach der Art
_"Ich habe an meiner Badewanne eine 7-Kammer-Filter der stärksten Sorte,
einen Oxidator samt 500 W-UVC und Gammastrahlenentkeimer;
woran kann´s liegen, dass das kleine Fusspferd da drin so unglücklich wirkt?"_
nicht zwangsläufig zum Erfolg führt im Sinne von
_schöner und trotzdem pflegeleichter Teich mit dauerhaft guter Wasserqualität,
gesunder und vielfältiger Tier- und Pflanzenwelt 
und das zu geringen Kosten.

_


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Dein Teich ist echt Klasse  Aber mit der Brühe würde ich es mal in einem Kläranlagenforum versuchen.

Sorry, das ist nur meine sarkastische Antwort auf



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Mit Grausen habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass manche die Wasserwerte ihres Koi-Verlieses durch Einbringen von Milchsäurebakterien oder Brottrunk derartig malträtieren,
> sodass sogar die robusten Jochalgen absterben; die Kois halten´s offenbar aus.



Also bitte nicht so Ernst nehmen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Uwe!
Da hast du schon nicht unrecht mit der Kläranlage:
Ich denke auch, dass das eigentlich ein ordentliches Belebtschlammbecken ist,
das durch die Pumperei (Skimmer und Umwälzung) künstlich umgerührt und damit trüb gehalten wird.
(Ok, die 5 Stk. 1 kg Karauschen werden da auch schon was beitragen,
aber die will ich demnächst schonend elektrisch abfischen.)

Ohne Skimmer war´s tatsächlich immer DEUTLICH klarer,
allerdings gingen mir die auf der Oberfläche schwimmenden Bütenblätter und -staub auf die Nerven,
denn das klarste Wasser schaut dreckig aus, 
wenn der Wind direkt vor der Terrasse den schwimmenden Dreck faltig zusammenschiebt.

Nichts desto trotz ist die Wasserqualität sehr gut 
- als erfahrener Aquarianer kennt man das auf den ersten Blick bzw. mit der __ Nase, 
die ich doch regelmäßig reinhalte, weil´s ja ein Schwimmteich ist,
es gibt praktisch keine Jochalgen, aber eine Vielzahl von Pflanzen- und Tierarten,
die sich nach Erstbesatz freilebend halten oder sogar selbst gekommen sind.

Nachdem ich die reine Oberfläche nimmer missen will, 
werde ich wohl irgendeine sanfte Filtertechnik einsetzen müssen,
wobei mir außer einer Grob-Laubbefilterung nach dem Skimmer
momentan ein luftbetriebener schwimmender Siebfilter (80µ) vorschwebt,
da meine Schwebepartikel sicher gut filtrierbar sind.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hi Andy!
> Also abgesehen davon,
> dass ein Aquarium in Hinsicht auf biologische Kreisläufe etwas GRUNDLEGNED anderes ist als ein Vogelkäfig
> (In welchem Vogelkäfig wird das Atemgas seiner Bewohner regeneriert und deren Exkremente abgebaut?),
> wachsen in meinen Aquarien artenreiche Urwälder und kommen regelmäßig von alleine Jungfische und Garnelen auf.



ähh...Peter...Du verdrehst hier die Tatsachen, der Vergleich Vogelkäfig
mit Teich stammt von Dir. Was ist bitte im AQ anders als in dem von
Dir genannten "aus biologischem Blickwinkel vogelkäfigartigen Behälter
für Tiere" (Damit meinst Du ja wohl Koi-Pools).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Na vielleicht war der Vergleich mit dem Vogelkäfig doch ein wenig bildhaft
und du hast auch damit recht, dass MANCHE Aquarien durchaus mit den Koi-Becken vergleichbar sind:

Ich spreche da jetzt von den pflanzenlosen Malawibecken für Großchichliden oder Meeresaquarien,
die zwar auf den ersten Blick wie ein Biotopausschnitt wirken,
das dahinterstehende Meer (egal ob salzig oder süß) nur mit mehr oder weniger exzessivem Technikeinsatz 
mehr oder weniger unvollständig nachbilden können.

Dann gibt es aber auch wieder Aquarien, die der Natur weit mehr Platz einräumen,
mit einem absoluten Minimum an Technik auskommen (Schwammfilter)
und in einer Vielzahl von Pflanzenarten in Relation KLEINEN Tieren eine Heimat bieten,
wo die sich völlig natürlich verhalten und fortpflanzen können.

Dazwischen gibt´s natürlich eine breite Palette 
und ich will sicher niemanden einen Vorwurf machen, wo auf der er sich wiederfindet,
aber das Reinkippen von Lebensmitteln (Fermentgerteide, Brottrunk, Jaghurtdrink und ko) in den Teich 
zur Wasserpflege bzw. zum radikalen Kippen der Wasserwerte mit daraus resultierendem Algentod
darf ich doch wohl grauslich finden, oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Wow',
das geht hier echt heiß her, da __ fliegen ja fast die Fetzen! 
Nun aber mal Spaß beiseite: Karstens Tipp ist gut. Man kann chemische Flockungsmittel zur Wasserreinigung nehmen (Eugen kennt sicherlich viel mehr als ich). Natürliche Tone wirken besser, weil nebenwirkungsfrei, und mit allen nötigen Spurenelementen versehen.
Letzteres kann eines der Probleme sein: die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Nitrat etc sind da, und eines der Spurenlemente fehlt dem Typha (aber nicht der Chlorella :evil).
Auf den Tonen wachsen die Pflanzen, und die Tone denitrifizieren bereits in wenigen mm Tiefe.
Damit lösen wir aber nicht das Problem. Ein Vortex bringt aus zwei Gründen nichts: a) die nötige Pumpenleistung und b) die Größe. Über die Wirkung (nur Sedimentation nicht geladener Trübstoffe) mal ganz zu schweigen... .
Damit bin ich bei meinem Vorschlag, einen Filtergaben a la Naturagart. Das kann so wie bei denen beschrieben laufen, oder einfach durch langsames, aber gleichmäßiges Durchfließen einer breiten Uferzone. Das funktioniert besser als ein großer Vortex. Der Bodengrund denitrifiziert das angepumpte Wasser, mit den Pflanzenstängeln entfernt man Nährstoffe. Skimmer und Windschutz sind nicht zu verachten in dieser Kombi, weil letztere Pumpen (d. h. Strom- und Konstruktionskosten) sparen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Naja, es gibt auch Teiche, die ohne Technik auskommen,
eine Heimat für eine artenreiche Tier- und Pflanzenwelt
incl. Kois bieten und nicht wie eine Kloake aussehn.

Mit Ferment, Brotdrunk, Zitronensäure, Kupfer etc.pp
erreicht man meiner Meinung nach zumindest, daß
ein eingefahrenes künstliches Biotop,welches sich
eingespielt hat, aber nicht wirklich im Gleichgewicht
läuft, aufgrund der veränderten Parameter neu
organisiert und somit evtl. sich zum positiven
verändert. Auch bei natürlich entstandenen Gewässern
gibt es funktionierende und nicht funktionierende
aufgrund sich verändernder Parameter. Das es
auch einfacher geht so einen Prozeß in gang zu
setzen zeigen althergebrachte Mittel wie Torfsack
oder Strohbündel.

Ich nenn das ganze "Gegengiftmethode" um die zur
Bekämpfung benötigten Kleinstlebewesen und
Bakterien aktiver werden zu lassen, bis alles
behoben ist. Man muß Ihnen aber die benötigte
Zeit lassen....und das können viele Teichbesitzer
nicht abwarten.

Gottseidank brauch ich sowas bei mir nicht


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Karsten,



> aber
> 
> bitte bitte verwendet es nicht !



Zu spät 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

hm, da mische ich mich mal ein - auch auf die Gefahr hin, das mir gehörig der Kopf gewaschen wird...


> aber das Reinkippen von Lebensmitteln (Fermentgerteide, Brottrunk, Jaghurtdrink und ko) in den Teich
> zur Wasserpflege bzw. zum radikalen Kippen der Wasserwerte mit daraus resultierendem Algentod
> darf ich doch wohl grauslich finden, oder?


das Fermentgeteide ist ein trüber "Sud"
mit der empfohlenen Dosierung hat sich an den Wasserwerten, die ich messen kann ( pH, KH, Gh) rein gar nichts getan
das Fische, __ Muscheln oder Insekten Schaden genommen hätten, konnte ich auch nicht beobachten
meine wenigen, lebendigen grünen Algen hat es auch nicht umgebracht
nur der gelbliche "Schmodder", der sich in den Tausenblattwedeln im Uferbereich abgesetzt hat, der unangenehm riecht und auch nach mehrmaligem Waschen noch wahrnehmbar ist - der ist verschwunden.

Was Andy so alles aufzählt, ...ich kann aus eigenen, jüngster Erfahrung nur über den Fermentgetreidesud am meinem Teich berichten.



> daß ein eingefahrenes künstliches Biotop,welches sich eingespielt hat, aber nicht wirklich im Gleichgewicht läuft, aufgrund der veränderten Parameter neu organisiert und somit evtl. sich zum positiven verändert.


Genau das erhoffe ich mir davon,  - keine Wunder!


> Das es auch einfacher geht so einen Prozeß in gang zu setzen zeigen althergebrachte Mittel wie Torfsack oder Strohbündel.


die Liste könnt man noch erweiten mit Erlenzapfen, Eichenholz/Rinde/Blätter und ich glaub Buchen auch......


Ich kann mir nur sehr schlecht vorstellen, das 900 ml des Lebensmittels Fermentgetreidesud auf 18.000 Liter Wasser Schaden anrichten kann, auch das 200 ml Jogurt das fertig bringen sollen, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Im schlimmsten Fall nützt es nichts, aber das mein Teich davon radikal kippt?

So richtig grauslich finden kann man das schon, vorallem wenn man an dem fermentierten Sud riecht, aber damit einen Teich pflegen, bis zum radikalen Kippen der Wasserwerte, mit daraus resultierendem Algentod, 
hm 
bevor die Algen auf diese Art aufgeben,sind bestimmt alle Tiere im Wasser tot.


> Karstens Tipp ist gut


mit seinem Zusatz hier


> durch die kurzzeitige Potenzierung der biologisch wirksamen Oberflächern
> kann man intakte Systeme in Schwung bringen .


 finde ich das auch sehr interessant.


> Gottseidank brauch ich sowas bei mir nicht


das will ich in naher Zukunft auch posten!
und solange bastle ich noch, bis mein Teich mit vernünftiger saisonaler Pflege ein Selbstläufer ist...


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> Kois sind offenbar derartig robust, dass sie sogar das überleben;


Sogar die sensiblen Teichmuscheln überleben die Prozedur problemlos.


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Moin.

Es ist auch kein Wunder, dass das so ziemlich alles, inkl. Teichbiologie gut übersteht.
Für Teiche wird eine Dosierung von 50ml je 1000 Liter empfohlen... d.h. man verdünnt das "böse" Fermentgetreide auf 0,005%. Im Übrigen besteht diese "Lösung" laut Hersteller zu 92% aus Wasser, macht also dann auch nur noch 8% mögliche Nährstoffe. 


> 100 ml Bio Fermentgetreide® flüssig für Tiere enthalten durchschnittlich:
> Wasser 92,1 %; Trockenmasse 7,9 %; (davon Rohprotein 1,1 %; Rohfett 0,2 %; Stärke 3,9 %; Zucker <0,3 %; Rohfaser <0,3 %; Rohasche 0,15 %); Natrium 0,03 %; Calcium 0,02 %; Magnesium 0,01 %; Phosphor (P) 0,02 %; Lysin 0,03 %; Methionin 0,02 %.


https://www.kanne-brottrunk.de/tier/Kanne-Bio-Fermentgetreide-fluessig-fuer-Tiere::35.html 
Die anderen Abfüllungen sind leider nicht so ausführlich aufgeschlüsselt, jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass überall so ziemlich das Gleiche drin sein dürfte.

Zum Schluß noch:


derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hallo Annett!
> Bitte nenne mir die fachliche Begründung,
> die DICH dazu gebracht hat, die Situation
> _"zu hohes Nährstoffangebot im Teich und daraus resultierende Massenvermehrung von Algen",_
> ...


Was mich dazu gebracht hat? Die durchaus positiven Berichte der User. 
Das Wasser meines Teiches dürfte bis auf wenige Tage im Jahr durchweg "glasklar" sein. Ich erkenne jedes Detail am Grund (ca. 1,1m Tiefe), sofern die Sonne mal ausreichend Licht nach unten schickt. 
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt, ist eben, ob nicht doch nur an irgendeiner Stelle eine Kleinigkeit fehlt, damit die höheren Pflanzen einen minimalen Vorteil gegenüber den Algen bekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es dem Teich und den Lebewesen darin ziemlich gleich ist, ob da nun ein paar Beläge/Algen mehr oder weniger wachsen. Für *mich* stellt es jedoch ein leichtes optisches Problem dar, dem ich bisher nur mechanisch (Kescher) begegnet bin. 


> Lass uns sachlich bleiben:
> De facto ist das ein derartig massiver (An-)Schlag auf die Biozönose (die dadurch knapp am Kippen entlangschrammt),
> dass es zum Absterben vieler Fraktionen des Lebens kommt. (mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit  auch der Filterbakterien!)


Was ist daran sachlich? Alle schreiben, dass da nichts kippt. Kann es auch gar nicht. Siehe meine oben gemachten Ausführungen.
Ich gehe im Moment davon aus, dass Du eben nicht VORHER mal bezüglich Dosierung und Zusammensetzung nachgelesen und statt dessen lieber gleich die verbale Keule ausgepackt hast. 
Das ist schade, aber vielleicht kann man (Du?) für die Zukunft daraus lernen?

Auch ich stand und stehe dem Ganzen skeptisch gegenüber, weil sich mir die Ursache der Wirksamkeit bisher entzieht. Ob der Hersteller uns diesbezüglich aufklären kann/will?
Einen Versuch wäre es wert. 
Mal sehen, ob ich morgen dazu komme. Heute habe ich andere Verpflichtungen, jenseits des PCs.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wow',
> das geht hier echt heiß her, da __ fliegen ja fast die Fetzen!


Ja, da prallen Paradigmen aufeinander, dass es nur so spritzt! 
Naturagart muss ich mir noch ansehen.

@Andrea: 
An KH und GH kann der Brottrunk oder das Fermentgetreide nix ändern;
das liegt im Prinzip der Sache;
am pH-Wert vielleicht schon, vor allem die Milchsäurebakterien oder Zitronensäure
und dass sich bei entsprechend zarter Dosierung nichts Böses tut (aber auch nichts Gutes),
liegt an der Toleranzfähigkeit des Systemes.

Ich habe jedoch hier im Forum gelesen, 
dass manche Leute derartig viel davon in die Koi-Becken kippen,
dass in der Folge die Fadenalgen absterben, abfallen und vom Powerfilter abgefiltert werden!
Nein, das ist nicht gekippt, oder?
Die verbale Keule habe ich angesichts DIESER chemischen Keule doch wohl nicht zuunrecht ausgepackt:
Wenn das nicht knapp am ökologischen Supergau entlangschrappt, dann weiss ich nicht!
(Frei nach Heiko: Die sensiblen Teichmuscheln überleben DIESE Tortur sicher nicht problemlos!)
Positive Berichte von Usern wie DIESEM sind also sicher keine sachliche Argumentation 
für sanfte Naturheilkunde am Teich;
die z.B. von Annett gepostete Dosierung dürfte also nicht allgemein Anwendung finden.
Die Verhältnisse im Teich sind eben sehr komplex 
und da einem Rädchen zu drehen, wo man nicht genau weiss, was man da tut, 
geht eben im besten Fall nur deswegen gut,
weil man zu schwach dran gedreht hat, dass sich wirklich was tut.

In extrem nährstoffarmen Teichen (wie bei Elfriede!) ist das aber sicher ein Mittel, 
um die Geschichte ein wenig in Schwung zu bringen, 
aber dazu ist wohl jede Art von organischer Belastung geeignet.
Bevor ich also im Teich Getreideprodukte vergammeln lassert oder Tierblut reinschüttert,
lassert ich regelmäßig ein paar kleine Kinder drin spielen, 
die vorher viel getrunken haben. 

Kupferionen im Wasser sind ÄUSSERST giftig für alle niederen Tiere und Bakterien,
was sie in winzigster Konzentration für Schwimmbecken ökologisch wenig interessierter prädestiniert. 
Die ersparen sich damit so machen Wasserwechsel 
und hältern so in klarem Wasser mit hoher Urinkonzentration erfolgreich ihre Kinder - bravo!

Das Wasser meines Teiches dürfte bis auf wenige Wochen im Jahr durchwegs "klar" sein. 
Wenige Monate erkenne jedes Detail am Grund in ca. 3,8 m Tiefe, 
sofern die Sonne mal ausreichend Licht nach unten schickt.
In Bezug auf die Kleinigkeit die fehlen könnten, habe ich vor kurzem eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht:
In meinem Teich gibt es einen gut 1 m im Durchmesser großen Stock von __ Hechtkraut,
schön anzusehen und üppig blühend hat er den 25 cm-Topf mit gutem Boden schon verlassen.
Von dem habe ich einen Ableger entnommen und diesmal in einen größeren Topf eingepflanzt:
Nach 2 Wochen Negativwachstum explodiert der jetzt plötzlich,
die Blätter werden doppelt so lang, doppelt so groß und so satt dunkelgrün,
dass der große üppige Stock daneben fast kränkelnd aussieht!
Wenn ich mir die Blätter so nebeneinander ansehe, 
lautet die erste Diagnose: 
Eisenmangel!
Aus meiner jahrzehntelangen Aquaristikpraxis weiss ich,
dass das Eisen nach dem CO2 der Faktor ist, an dessen Fehlen die Wasserpflanzen am Ehesten leiden;
ich erwäge den Einsatz eines gewerblichen Eisendüngers im ganzen Teich.

@Annett: Es spricht für deinen Fachkenntnis, dass du dem Ganzen skeptisch gegenüberstehst;
vom Hersteller würde ich mir allerdings nicht zuviel erwarten:
Ich hatte im Frühling das Vergnügen, mit einem Hersteller und Vertreiber effektiver Bakterien zu sprechen.
Den Teich besichtigen? Nicht notwendig.
Wasserprobe bringen? Brauchen wir nicht.
Ich müsste nur 765 € auf den Tisch blättern 
und dann die ausgehändigten zwei Kanister in meinen Teich kippen.
Ah! … so einfach kann das sein!
Auf meine dumme Frage, wie denn das funktionieren soll, wurde mir geantwortet:
„Die Bakterien fressen die Giftstoffe im Wasser und machen Sauerstoff und Vitamine (!) draus!“
Sapperlott … einen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> Die verbale Keule habe ich angesichts DIESER chemischen Keule doch wohl nicht zuunrecht ausgepackt


Ich finde es grundsätzlich unangebracht wegen einiger weniger Ausreißer pauschal die Keule zu schwingen. 



> Frei nach Heiko: Die sensiblen Teichmuscheln überleben DIESE Tortur sicher nicht problemlos!)
> Positive Berichte von Usern wie DIESEM sind also sicher keine sachliche Argumentation
> für sanfte Naturheilkunde am Teich;


Da hast du mich falsch interpretiert - ich habe bisher nur einen Null-Bericht abgeliefert - sprich: es ist bei mir nichts merkliches mit dem Brottrunk passiert - keine Änderung der Wasserwerte, kein Algensterben, kein Tiersterben - nichts. 

Ich gehöre zu den Skeptikern bezüglich Brottrunk/Fermentgetreide, sehe deine Verbalattacke aber trotzdem als unangebracht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

@ Heiko: Das "DIESE" bezog sich jedesmal auf den geschilderten Fall,
wo durch Verunreinigung des Wassers mit massiven Mengen Fermentgetreide 
die Algen "beseitigt" wurden.

Ich denke, dass du mir zustimmen wirst, 
dass in  DIESEM Fall __ Muscheln wahrscheinlich schlechte Karten gehabt hätten,
aber da war außer Kois offenbar nichts im Teich
und die haben´s gepackt.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Warum?
In welchem Zusammenhang stehen __ Muscheln mit der
Beseitigung von Algen ?


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> Ich denke, dass du mir zustimmen wirst,
> dass in DIESEM Fall __ Muscheln wahrscheinlich schlechte Karten gehabt hätten


Ok, das "DIESEM FALL" habe ich anders verstanden, so kann ich dem zumindest insofern zustimmen, das die Muscheln dann zumindest die ersten sind, die gefährdet seín könnten. Ob sie tatsächlich gefährdet sind, kann ich mangels entsprechender Fachkenntnisse in diesem Bereich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Eugen (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi Andy

vll. hat man das gelesen :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermentgetreide

Da sind scheinbar immerhin 6,3 mg / kg  Kupfer drin.  

ob das Kupfer allerdings in freiverfügbarer Ionenform vorliegt,steht nicht dabei.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Das ist so wie mit fast allem, all zu viel ist ungesund,
ganz ohne ist es auch nix 

Bei den meisten Mehrzellern ist Kupfer Bestandteil vieler Enzyme (Metalloenzyme) und daher ein lebensnotwendiges Spurenelement. Kupfer ist Bestandteil des blauen Hämocyanin, das bei Weichtieren und Gliederfüßern als Blutfarbstoff dem Sauerstofftransport dient.

__ Muscheln sind Weichtiere


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Warum?
> In welchem Zusammenhang stehen __ Muscheln mit der
> Beseitigung von Algen ?


Muscheln leben als Filtrierer (auch) von den Schwebealgen
und akkumulieren damit Schadstoffe und insbesondere Schwermetalle (z.B. Kupfer) im Gewebe.
Als Weichtiere sind sie empfindlicher gegen Kupfer als Wirbeltiere (z.B. Fische und Menschen).
Gestorbene Muscheln belasten des Wasser stark; nicht nur, weil sie als filter wegfallen,
sondern sie nicht verrotten nur schnell,
sondern setzen dabei auch in einem Schwung die akkumulierten Schwermetalle wieder frei,
dorthin, wo wir sie nicht brauchen können: ins Wasser.

Hochinteressant ist dazu diese site, die den Problemkreis Kupfer gut umreisst.
Auzugsweise steht da:
_... für einige Pflanzen sind größere Mengen sehr giftig, während andere Pflanzen etwas mehr Kupfer vertragen.

Weil Menschen gegenüber Kupfer relativ unempfindlich sind, wird die giftige Wirkung auf Fische oft unterschätzt. 
Im Leitungswasser können Kupfermengen sein, die für Menschen ungefährlich sind, Fisch aber töten können.

Kupfer ist ab ca.

    * 0,03 mg/l für Algen schädlich
    * 0,08 mg/l für Wasserpflanzen schädlich
    * 0,10 mg/l für Fische schädlich
    * 3 mg/l für Menschen schädlich 
_
Geh sei so nett und gib eine allgemein gültige Dosierungs-Empfehlung raus, 
die die Algen sicher planiert und die Pflanzen und Fische sicher schont
und dabei etwaige (u.a. pH-abhängige) Fällungen und wieder-Lösungen berücksichtigt!
Jetzt wo ich weiss, dass in dem Wasserverbesserungszeug Kupfer drin ist,
hab ich gleich nochmal so gern - das MUSS in meinen Teich! 

Halt -stop- retour: 
Manche verstehen Sarkasmus nicht so richtig und glauben, ich mein´s WIRKLICH so!
GEMEINT habe ich daher: 
Der Teufel soll mich reiten, bevor ich sowas in meinen Teich reinkipp!


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> __ Muscheln leben als Filtrierer (auch) von den Schwebealgen
> und akkumulieren damit Schadstoffe und insbesondere Schwermetalle (z.B. Kupfer) im Gewebe.



Dafür haben die eine Niere.

Nicht das Du der erste hier wärst der in sämtlichen Threads
mit angelesenem und abgeschriebenen Halbwissen glänzt,
aber sonderlich nützlich sind Deine Ausführungen nicht.

Bei mir gibts keine Schwebealgen und meine Muscheln
leben wunderbar. Wenn eine doch mal über den Jordan
geht, ist alles "fleischige" am nächsten Tag von meinen
Krebsen entsorgt.

Wie schon paarmal erwähnt, Erfahrungen sind gefragt,
nicht spekulative Vermutungen...get a life, Gent.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Oh Niro
 - endlich jemand der ÜBER dem Halbwissen steht!
Würde dein ganzheitliches Wissen allerdings auch Lesefähigkeit inkludieren,
was eine doch nicht unwesentliche Kulturleistung der Menschheit darstellt,
hättest du das "(auch)" im betreffenden Satz bemerkt, 
welches ausdrückt,
dass __ Muscheln eben NICHT NUR von Schwebealgen leben können,
die wiederum nicht nur in grünen trüben Tümpeln anzutreffen sind, 
sondern auch in klaren Gewässern - nur eben in geringerer Dichte.
(Das "auch" in DIESEM Satz bedeuten, dass Schwebealgen NICHT NUR in klaren *UND* NICHT NUR in trüben Gewässern leben.)

Dennoch werden Muscheln in Teichen OHNE Schwebealgen nicht (gleich) verhungern,
zumal sie hinsichtlich ihrer Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht extrem wählerisch sind
und außerdem erstaunlich lange Hungersnöte überstehen können,
ohne sichtbar abzumagern.
(Vielleicht haben deine Muscheln nur noch nie etwas zu essen bekommen?)
Die Hoffnung, dass sie die aufgenommenen Schwermetalle über ihre Niere ausscheiden
(Ich weiss schon, dass die eine haben; mir ist der Körperbau einer Muschel durchaus bewusst!) ,
strafen unzählige Fälle von Schwermetallvergiftungen durch Essen von Muscheln Lügen.

Wenn du jedoch KEINE erhöhte Kupferbelastung in deinem Teich hast,
worauf nicht zuletzt die Existenz von Krebsen deutet, die da eher heikel sind,
spricht auch nichts dagegen, wenn sich so einer eine tote Muschel einverleibt.
Mahlzeit!

Solltest du jetzt einwenden, dass du aber sehr wohl schon Kupfer eingebracht hast
- sei es direkt oder auch mit dem Fermentgetreide, 
so ist das kein Widerspruch:
Möglicherweise liegt die Konzentration noch unter den Schwellwerten
ODER das Kupfer ist durch relativ hohen pH-Wert immobilisiert und liegt ausgefällt am Boden.
Wenn du aber durch diese wasserpflegenden Maßnahmen den pH-Wert ausreichend weit senkst,
geht das recht zackig wieder in Lösung 
und ist damit EINE mögliche Ursache für so manches unerklärliche Fischsterben oder Teich-kippen.

Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Kupferpräparaten im Aquarium, 
wo sie z.B. zur Bekämpfung von Planarien und Weichtieren 
(__ Schnecken - den nächsten Verwandten der Muscheln) eingesetzt werden.
(Dass dabei die Filterbakterien über den Jordan gehen, ist einkalkuliert.)
Bevor man da aber die Fische zum Ablaichen einsetzt, 
wird das Zeug jedoch mit einem Wasserwechsel wieder ausgespült, 
da es auch stark spermizid wirkt (Spirale!).
Im Teich mögen diese Erfahrungen jedoch andere machen,
da bei meiner Wassermenge ein Wechsel ausgeschlossen ist.


P.S.: Nichts desto trotz bin ich jeder fundierten Erleuchtung von deiner Seite her völlig aufgeschlossen,
da ich leider - im Gegensatz zu dir - nur mit Halbwissen gerüstet bin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Wie wäre es denn mal, mal wieder auf das Thema zurück zu kommen ??? Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Wie bekomme ich meinen Teich klar


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Würde dein ganzheitliches Wissen allerdings auch Lesefähigkeit inkludieren,
> was eine doch nicht unwesentliche Kulturleistung der Menschheit darstellt,





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> da ich leider - im Gegensatz zu dir - nur mit Halbwissen gerüstet bin.



Scheinbar verstehst du`s nicht, trotz mehrfachem Hinweis: *Solche Sachen (wie die hier aufgeführten Zitate) sind hier im Forum unerwünscht.*

Du kannst deinen Stunk gerne woanders verbreiten.

Sollte der Thread hier weiter versumpfen und in eine bodenlose, besserwisserische Diskussion ausarten kannst Du gerne in der Trashbox weiterschreiben.

Daniel
Mod.Team


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



> Jetzt wo ich weiss, dass in dem Wasserverbesserungszeug Kupfer drin ist


Ist Kupfer eigentlich auch in nennenswerter Konzentration im Brottrunk? Dazu kann ich nämlich keine Angaben finden - im entsprechenden Thread verwenden ja nicht alle die Fermentgetreide-Variante.


----------



## StefanBO (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Dafür haben die eine Niere.


Was willst du damit eigentlich sagen? Die Aussage war, dass __ Muscheln als Filtrierer Schadstoffe anreichern - willst du dem widersprechen?



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Nicht das Du der erste hier wärst der in sämtlichen Threads
> mit angelesenem und abgeschriebenen Halbwissen glänzt,
> aber sonderlich nützlich sind Deine Ausführungen nicht..


Auch wenn ich hier in der Minderheit bin, mir sind durch Quellenangaben und Zitate belegte Aussagen lieber als (ausschließlich) Erfahrungen ... wie z.B. zu Muscheln mit der Aussage: "Was vorne rein kommt, kommt hinten raus", oder, noch schlimmer, "Muscheln filtern nicht, sie filtrieren". Gerade mit solchen "Erfahrungen" werden sicherlich nicht wenige Leute abgeschreckt, die in einem "Fachforum" dann doch auch mal etwas mehr erwarten 



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts keine Schwebealgen und meine Muscheln
> leben wunderbar.


Das ist deine Erfahrung? Schwebealgenfrei?  Wie sterilisierst du denn dein Wasser, und wovon leben dann noch deine Muscheln? Was kann denn an geeigneter Nahrung überleben, wenn selbst die Schwebealgen völlig vernichtet sind?

Tut mir leid, aber gerade bei solchen unspezifischen Aussagen sind mir Zitate und Verweise auf Fachartikel wesentlich lieber, denn solche Erfahrungen und Aussagen wie die gerade zitierte gehen in ihrem Informationsgehalt nun wirklich gegen Null.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Wie schon paarmal erwähnt, Erfahrungen sind gefragt,
> nicht spekulative Vermutungen...get a life, Gent.


Die einen behaupten hier, Muscheln bräuchten eine grüne Brühe, du jetzt, ein schwebealgenfreier Teich sei wunderbar für Muscheln - und das sollen "nützliche Ausführungen" sein?

Nun, ich würde mich freuen, wenn es weiterhin auch mehr und andere Informationen geben würde - auch wenn die formal nicht immer dem herrschenden Willen entsprechen.


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

@ StefanBO

von was sich __ Muscheln noch ernähren kannst Du ja im Netz nachlessen.



> Schwebealgenfrei?  Wie sterilisierst du denn dein Wasser, und wovon leben dann noch deine Muscheln? Was kann denn an geeigneter Nahrung überleben, wenn selbst die Schwebealgen völlig vernichtet sind?



Klickst Du auf mein Profil, mein Album und meine Signatur, dann weißt Du warum,
mit steril hat das nur wenig zu tun...



> Die einen behaupten hier, Muscheln bräuchten eine grüne Brühe, du jetzt, ein schwebealgenfreier Teich sei wunderbar für Muscheln - und das sollen "nützliche Ausführungen" sein?



Das ist alles eine Systemfrage, die sich aber in erster Linie über die Teichgröße definiert
und dem entsprechenden Bodensubstrat in dem Sie sich wohlfühlen.

@ Peter:



> P.S.: Nichts desto trotz bin ich jeder fundierten Erleuchtung von deiner Seite her völlig aufgeschlossen,



aufgeschlossen vielleicht schon, fähig und willens zu verstehn leider nicht.

Hoffentlich wandert der Thread so schnell wie möglich in die
Trashbox, für das ursprüngliche Thema und den Verfasser
interessiert sich vermutlich eh keiner mehr...ENDE


----------



## jochen (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hi,

wieso soll den immer etwas in der box verschwinden wenns verschiedene Meinungen gibt?

Dann brauch ich kein Forum.

Wenn jeder etwas ruhiger und somit sachlicher ans Thema ginge,
könnte zB. unwissende wie ich etwas daraus lernen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## StefanBO (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Gestorbene __ Muscheln belasten des Wasser stark; nicht nur, weil sie als filter wegfallen,
> sondern sie nicht verrotten nur schnell,
> sondern setzen dabei auch in einem Schwung die akkumulierten Schwermetalle wieder frei,
> dorthin, wo wir sie nicht brauchen können: ins Wasser.


Hm, die Aussage, dass gestorbene Muscheln ja so schlimm sein sollen, liest man in Foren ja öfter. Ich denke, dass diese Aussage aus Aquarianerkreisen stammt, wo sie sicherlich zutrifft. Aber in deutlich größeren Teichen? Was soll daran schlimmer sein, als wenn ein anderes Tier verwest? Muscheln nehmen Schadstoffe als Filtrierer schneller und direkter auf, klar. Aber das schaffen letztendlich auch die, die am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen  Und Gartenteiche sollten nicht so stark mit Schadstoffen (wie Schwermetallen) belastet sein, wie Flüsse oder Meere  Also die vermuteten Gefahren sehe ich für Gartenteiche nicht.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Kupfer ist ab ca.
> 
> * 0,03 mg/l für Algen schädlich
> * 0,08 mg/l für Wasserpflanzen schädlich
> ...


Das sollte einige Leute doch eigentlich interessieren bzw. zu sachlichen Antworten reizen!?



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Nachsticheln ändert an der Situation auch nichts.
> 
> Werde morgen in Ruhe diesen Thread sortieren und gegebenenfalls dann wieder verschieben.
> 
> Gute Nacht!


Das war kein Nachsticheln, sondern ein Hinweis darauf, weshalb ich hier und jetzt weder die Begründung bringe, die ich dir per PM geschickt habe (und die IMO durch einen gewissen Herrn noch mal bestätigt worden ist), noch weitere Ausführungen zu dem Thema mache, obwohl ich selbst absolut kein Problem damit hätte 

Wer möchte, kann ja die Beiträge #37 und #38 selber nachlesen, und *sich seine eigene Meinung bilden*, wo interessante oder zumindest diskussionswürdige Informationen zu finden sind, und wo dann im Vergleich doch deutlich weniger, dafür aber ein "anderer" Diskussionsstil.
Und ob es also nur einen "Bösen" gibt, der sowieso an allem Schuld ist ... 
Na gut, mit mir dann halt zwei Böse 

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn der Thread hier bleibt, dann könnte man doch ein wenig mehr schreiben, was man so denkt  Und man erfährt insgesamt doch mehr, als in den weichgespülten Threads


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Moin.

Ich werde das Thema jetzt zurück ins Diskussionsforum verschieben und hoffe, dass alle Diskussionsteilnehmer trotz z.T. konträrer Meinungen nur noch sachlich eben diese austauschen.
Der Rest gehört in PNs, Mail usw., aber nicht öffentlich in ein Forum. 

Die Forenleitung möchte ganz sicher nicht jedes erhitzte Thema entsorgen, jedoch sollte man mit seinem Gegenüber so fair umgehen, wie man es auch im realen Leben machen würde. 
Die Beiträge bleiben schließlich noch Jahre stehen und werden sicherlich von vielen tausend Teichfreunden gelesen. 
Jeder Lesende wird dann seinen ganz eigenen Schluß über Wissen, Halbwissen, Unsinn und Sinn ziehen. Dazu sind Foren da!


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Mmmmhhhhh, eigentlich habe ich hier die  Beiträge verfolgt, weil mein Teich immer noch grün ist !!
Viel Hilfe habe ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gefunden. 
Gruß Jo


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hola

ich glaub,dass ich da mal was klar stellen muß 

Mein Post #35  war für Andys Post#33 gedacht, und eher "sarkastisch/Ironisch" gemeint.

Aber offentsichtlich läuft beim Lesen des Wortes "Kupfer" gleich bei einigen die Galle über.

Zur Versachlichung deshalb eine kleine Rechnung:
In 1000gr Trockenmasse Fermentgetreide sind 6,3mg Cu.
Ob es nun frei als giftiges Ion oder in irgendeinem Molekül biologisch gebunden (ungiftig) vorliegt,geht aus dem Link nicht hervor.
Nehmen wir nun mal an,es liegt frei vor (was ich eigentlich gar nicht glaube)

Dann sind in 100ml dieser Fermentgetreide-Supension 0,05mg Cu-Ionen.
(die Suspension besteht nämlich zu 92% aus Wasser und demzufolge zu 8% aus der FG-Trockenmasse)

Für 1000 Liter Wasser wird eine Dosierung von 50ml der FG-Suspension empfohlen.

Daraus ergibt sich eine Kupferkonzentration von 0,000 025 mg/l  
Das ist eine eher homöopathische Dosierung und sicher weder für Algen noch für andere höhere pflanzen oder Tiere schädlich.

Auch wenn man bedenkt,daß eine "Behandlung" des Teiches 7x jährlich empfohlen wird und Kupfer nicht abgebaut wird, sollten die daraus resultierenden 0,000175 mg/l Kupferionen kaum Vergiftungserscheinungen bei wem auch immer hervorrufen.

Soviel Kupfer dürfte in jedem Kilo Pflanzenmasse organisch gebunden vorhanden sein. 


Sodela,nun diskutiert schön weiter,wie Peter sein Wasser klarer bekommt.


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Servus Eugen

Danke für die Aufklärung 

Habe mich schon geschreckt , wie ich deinen Post #35 gelesen habe :shock

@ DSP: Versuch mal deine Fische, wie von Dir, mit Elektro-Fischen angedacht, heraus zu bekommen 

Dir als Fachmann brauch ich ja nicht zu sagen, daß dies auch gefährlich für Leib und Seele sein kann ... also bitte nur versierten, geprüften "Elektro-Fischern" diese Tätigkeit überlassen.

Das tut deinem Schwimmteich sicher gut, denn es gibt nix mehr das den Bodenmulm aufwirbeln kann, außer Dir/Euch selber und das ist kalkulierbar bzw. weißt dann warum dein Wasser wieder trüb ist


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Ebenfalls zum Richtigstellen:

Kupfer, zumindest von mir eingebrachtes, hat mein
Teich noch nie gesehn.

Es ging mir darum, daß jemand diesen Thread liest
und daraus, aufgrund der Ausführungen des schwarzen
Peters schließt, das Fermentgetreide die __ Muscheln
im Teich umbringt.

Anhand Eugens wunderbarer Erklärung sieht man,
daß diese Folgerung einfach Quatsch wäre.

*Mein Tip zum eigentlichen Thema "wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?":

Machs doch wie bei Deinen Aquarien, Peter, die sind doch bestimmt klar, oder?*

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Servus Andy

Ja, daß Aquarium vom Peter ist klarer wie es nicht sein könnte  ... habe es selbst gesehen 

Und was soll er da genauso machen ....

Soviele Pflanzen im Teich versenken, daß er dann nicht mehr schwimmen kann 

Oder die übliche Technik anwenden 

Oder so wie Du, permanent Grundwasser einspeisen 

Könnte es nicht auch andere Ansätze geben


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht auch andere Ansätze geben



Ja,die gibt es sicherlich. 

die erste wäre,mal bei "günter-w" anfragen,der von Schwimmteichen wirklich Ahnung hat. 

die zweite - auch wenn hier wieder gleich der Sturm der Entrüstung entfacht wird -  wäre der Einsatz von Chitosan.
Ich hab selbst damit mal experimentiert. Ob es allerdings und in welcher Menge bei 250 m³ funzt?


----------



## danyvet (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Ui, ui, da gehts ja echt heiß her. Da trau ich mich ja fast nix zu sagen, wenn die Gemüter schon so erhitzt sind, krieg ich vielleicht auch noch eine am Deckel :friede
Ich wollt aber doch auch nur kurz was dazu einwenden. Weil Andy sagt, sein Teich wär Schwebealgenfrei. Nun, ich will jetzt nicht klug*******n oder i-tüpferl-reiten, aber schwebealgenfrei gibts wohl nicht wirklich. Nur weil das Wasser nicht grün-trüb ist... Aber wieviele Schwebealgen so eine Muschel am Tag braucht, weiß ich auch nicht 

Und dann noch was zu Peter´s Teich, den ich ja auch gesehen hab, allerdings nicht in dem Zustand, wo er Sicht bis am Grund auf 3,8m hat, sondern jetzt wo er reeeelativ trüb ist. Wenn die Karauschen grundelnde Fische sind und den Mulm zumindest ein bissi aufwühlen, wird der Rest vermutlich durch die Mammutpumpe, die ja ganz schön Bewegung rein bringt, in Schwebe gehalten, bzw. von etwas tiefer weiter rauf gewirbelt und am kompletten sinken gehindert. D.h., wenn die Karauschen draußen sind, hat sich dieses Problem vielleicht eh von selbst gelöst?  is nur so ausm Bauch heraus vermutet, von einer, die nicht mal mit Halbwissen aufwarten kann  (aber immer ein gutes weibliches Bauchgefühl hat  ).
Die superklaren Schwimmteiche, die man auch hier im Forum sehen kann, die haben halt vielleicht (noch) keinen Mulm am Grund, der aufgewurrlt werden könnte. Zumindest schaut das auf den Fotos so aus.

Und jetzt hoff ich, dass niemand über mich herzieht und dass ich es geschafft habe, neutral und "sachlich" (sofern Bauchgefühl sachlich ist  ) zu bleiben.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Günther-w ist mir leider nicht bekannt - habt ihr vielleicht einen Link?
Chitosan fand ich im Google als Abnehm-Diät-Ernährung - DAS soll man in den Teich kippen? 
Der Kupfer im Fermentgerteide ist sicher hinreichend wenig,
um keine gefahr für die Biologie darzustellen,
was noch immer nicht heisst,
dass der Rest gut tut.

Zu CoolNiros "guten" Tipp, ich möge das Gleiche tun, wie ich bei meinem Aquarium mache:
Im 100 Literbecken (mit Netto vielleicht 90 Liter Wasser) steckt ein Motor-Innenfilter
mit ca. 40 cm langem und ca. 8 cm dm messendem Schwamm entsprechend 1,5 Liter.
Umgelegt auf meinen Teich würde das bei bester Durchströmung 
ein Schwammvolumen von ca. 4,2 m² erfordern;
bitte wöchentlich durchdrücken
und monatlich 1/3 des Wassers (80 m³) wechseln! 

Sagt mal:
während ich von Moderatoren öffentlich gemaßregelt werde, wenn ich CoolNiro rechtgebe,
-es kann eben nicht JEDER ein derartig profunder Fachmann mit globalem Überblick sein wie er-
darf er mich nach Herzenslust falsch, unsachlich, unbelegt oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen zitieren 
und mich selbst nach moderatorischem Aufruf zum gemäßigten Umgangston
wiederholt persönlich angreifen?
Welche Sonderstellung geniesst er hier im Forum?


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Servus Peter

Günter-w

Chitosan

Zu Coolniro schreibe ich Dir später noch was .....

Muß jetzt zur Bahn ... ab nach Hause


----------



## Eugen (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hey Peter,

Günter-W ist bei uns der Mod für Schwimmteiche.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=4308

zum Chitosan:
gib das Wort mal bei der Suche hier im Forum ein.
Da wirst du fündig.

Zum restlichen Post sag ich mal besser nix. 

Edit: 0,1% Chitosan in 0,1%iger Essigsäure
Du wirst davon allerdings einige Liter brauchen


----------



## heiko_243 (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Chitosan fand ich im Google als Abnehm-Diät-Ernährung


Schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26467


----------



## danyvet (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Chitosan


wow, das Chitosan ist ja eine richtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau 

edit: und um haaaalbwegs beim Thema zu bleiben:
ich finde diese hitzige Diskussion, auch wenns manchmal vielleicht doch eine Spur zu untergriffig und sarkastisch ist, ganz ganz super, weil da wirklich ein paar Leute aneinanderprallen, die jeder auf seine Weise viel Wissen angesammelt haben. Und ich denke, in einem biologischen System, wie dem Wasser, ist es ähnlich wie in der Medizin -> es gibt nicht DIE Wahrheit, das Wissen entwickelt sich ständig weiter und das ist auch sehr spannend. Und wir alle können unheimlich davon profitieren und ich fänd es schade, wenn das in die Thrash-box kommt. Und egal, wer jetzt angefangen hat, ich bitte euch, nicht allzu angriffslustig drauf los zu posten, und vor allem nicht Aug um Aug, Zahn um Zahn, d.h. es muss nicht jeder gleich viele Angriffe tun. Denn irgendwie endet das sonst nie. Und jetzt dürft ihr alle auf mich losgehen -> ...blabla...wieso, wer ist denn angriffslustig...blabla...2
Sorry, Helmut, wenn ich da jetzt so tu, als wär ich auch ein Mod, will ich gar nicht sein  der Job gehört dir hier ganz alleine  aber ich bin nun mal so, dass ich das Bedürfnis hab, schlichtend einzugreifen


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Moin.

Den Off-Topic Teil findet Ihr an bekannter Stelle. 
Persönliche Auseinandersetzung haben aber selbst dort nicht viel zu suchen, da man sowas sehr gut per PN oder Ignor-Funktion des Forums lösen kann. 

Hier geht es ab sofort ausschließlich themenbezogen weiter, wobei man mit Zustimmung des Thread-Erstellers über eine Änderung des Titels ("Pro und Kontra Fermentgetreideeinsatz"?) nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter

Ich fand den Anfang dieses Threads sehr interessant und finde gut das du versuchst auf Tierfreundliche und Ressourcen schonende Art und Weise deinen Teich zu filtern.

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile aus?
Hast du einen Vortex gebaut und Erfolg mit dem schwimmenden Siebfilter?

Ich habe seit August 2011 einen 300m³ großen Teich der bis jetzt  noch Glas klar ist.
Ich bin auch guter Dinge das es so bleibt, sicher bin aber erst wenn ich dieses Frühjahr überstanden hab und das Wasser so ist wie jetzt.
Ursprünglich hatte ich folgenden Aufbau:
Vom Skimmer und vom Bodenablauf bin ich mit jeweils einer Mammutpumpe zum Vortex.
Der Votex ist 1,2m Tief und 1m Durchmesser.
Vom Vortex ging es zum 12x4m Filtergraben (Pflanzenfilter).
Nach dem Filtergraben kommt ein 15m langer und 60cm breiter Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.
Im Bach liegen unten 3 Drainagerohre die dann mit 10-15cm Kies abgedeckt sind.
Auf halber länge des Bachs ab ich Steine und Kies bis über Wasserspiegel aufgetürmt so muß das Wasser durch den Kies.
Durch die Mammutpumpen hat ich einen Durchfluß von 6-10m³/Std. Da war soviel Strömung im Vortex, das er keine Dreck aufgefangen hat.
Da hab ich mir im Oktober auf den Mitteldom des Vortex einen Eigenbau 300µm Siebfilter gebastelt der mit Luft gespült wird. Dies funktioniert ganz gut, ich muß ca. alle 4 Wochen reinigen.
Das ganze System ist auf einer Wasserhöhe und läuft rein auf Schwerkraft, wobei die Mammutpumpe den Wasserstand des Filtergraben um 5cm höher steigen läßt.

Derzeit hab ich 3 Fragen:
1. Die Mammutpumpe vom Skimmer bringt ca. 5m³/Std, Es ist ein 160er Rohrskimmer der an ein 15m langes 110erRohr angeschlosen ist. Bei der aktuellen stürmischen Wetterlage verstopft das Laub meinen Skimmer und das 110er Rohr. Hast du sowas auch?

2. Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich das 300µm Sieb gegen ein Fliegengitter tausche. Das ist Wartungsärmer und die Pflanzen haben auch noch was zu tun. Was hälst du davon? 
3-4mm wie du es schreibst finde ich ganz schön grob, oder hast du da jetzt schon Erfahrungen?

3. Sobald das Wasser wämer ist möchte ich mal einen Versuch mit einer großen Mammutpumpe fahren, 1,8m 300erKG Rohr. Da gibt es eine Video bei Youtube wo enorme Wassermengen raus kommen. Damit sollte ich soviel Strömung in den großen Teich bekommen das sich der ganze Dreck vom Grund in die Mitte zum Ba dreht/bewegt .  Hat das schon  mal einer Versucht?


Gruß aus NRW
Norbert

P.S. Bei so großen Teichen muß man über Filterung ganz anders nachdenken. Es soll ein bezahlbares Hobby bleiben, bei dem auch noch Freizeit z.B. zum Teich genießen, übrig bleibt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Geisy!
Ich hab mir (noch?) keinen  Vortex gebaut, da ich nach einigem Literaturstudium zu der gleichen Erkenntnis gelangt bin wie du:
Entweder ist er SEHR groß (wozu die 500 Liter-Regentonnen bei unseren Volumenströmen zu klein sind), oder er tut nicht das, wozu er gedacht ist. 
Ist deiner gekauft oder selbstgebaut? Wie ist dein Abfluss gestaltet? Der ist oft strömungsmäßig sehr dürftig designed und verläuft oft entlang eines Radius quer durch die Vortexkammer, was böse Wirbel verursacht, die die Abscheidung be- bzw. verhindern. (Der Abfluss darf meines Erachtens nur in der Mittelachse verlaufen und weil wir keine Niveauunterschiede wollen, heisst das: durch die Bodenmitte raus.)

Mein 160er Rohrskimmer VERSTOPFT nicht durch Laub (trotzdem ich sehr viele Obstbäume drumrum habe), aber es sammelt sich drin manchmal stangenförmiges schwimmendes Material, wie 1 cm dicke Binsenstengel oder auch die großen, breiten Blätter (bis 60x6cm) des Riesenschilfs Arundo donax an, was ich dann doch per Hand entfernen muss. (Da der Skimmer direkt im Winkel zwischen Terrasse und Brücke liegt, ist das ein Handgriff, aber auch der geht mir auf den Senkel. Deshalb überleg ich schon einen schlürfaktiveren Eigenbau* des Rohrskimmers.)
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag beschrieben habe, pump ich das abgeskimmte Wasser mitsamt dem abgeskimmten Zeug ganz hinten in die Röhrichtzone. Dort sitzt nach Bedarf (!) der Aldi-Spezial-Grobfilter 3mm mit Überlauf über seinen Rand, wenn er dicht ist und das wird er entweder durch angelegte (Blüten-Blätter oder Feinzeug wie __ Rohrkolben-Samen und so. (Die Entleerung in der Kaulquappen- und Molch-Zeit ist halt immer mühsam: Ich durchsuch dann immer das Laub bzw. die Blütenblätter oder was auch sonst immer da drin ist.) Das so entlaubte Wasser fließt dann langsam über eine Breite von ca. 10 m und eine Länge von ca. 2 m durch das Röhricht in den Teich zurück. (Ein Umwegelement das dieses Verhältnis verändert, wird im Frühjahr eingebaut.) Eine Abscheidung von Lebewesen ist somit ausgeschlossen.
*) Ich brauchert dazu einen schönen Einlauftrichter (wie eine Trompete oder auch Grabvase), der von einem Durchmesser von - sagen wir mal - 20-40 cm in sanftem Bogen auf einen Durchmesser zusammenläuft, der in ein 100er oder 125er-Rohr passt.

Das Röhricht wird wie die submersen Pflanzen 1-2mal im Jahr teilweise abgeerntet und im Winter knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel (oder am, wenn´s gefroren ist) ganz abgeschnitten und kompostiert (Hochbeet).
Durch diese Maßnahme gedenke ich der Nährstoffakkumulation entgegenzuwirken und wenn man nicht so einen dämlichen Anfängerfehler macht wie ich (Düngestäbchen in die Seerosentöpfe),
klappt das auch ganz gut. (Lieber keine Seerosen und auch keine Algen!)

Weitere Filter sind derzeit nicht angedacht, wobei ich immer wieder mit einem Bogensieb (DER wartungsarme Grobfilter, geht aber nicht gut mit dem Mammut) oder einem Sandfilter (DER automatisierbare Feinstfilter, geht aber auch nicht gut mit dem Mammut) liebäugle, aber tierfreundlich sind die beide nicht.


Deine Kombination mit dem luftgespülten Siebfilter ist interessant, erfüllt sie doch offenbar meinen Anspruch an Wartungsarmut. Nicht kapiert hab ich allerdings, wo die Luftspülung den Dreck hinwirbelt.
Allerdings übersiedeln damit im Frühjahr so nach und nach ein großer Teil aller Kaulquappen, __ Molche, Wasserinsekten und das Plankton in den Vortex, wo´s ihnen nicht gut geht. Andererseits schaut´s für die im Pflanzengraben auch nicht besser aus.
Das Fliegengitter macht keinen PRINZIPIELLEN Unterschied – nur Feindreck geht halt durch. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Verstopfungsanfälligkeit in erster Linie von der Partikelgrößenverteilung im Wasser abhängt. Natürlich wird das feinere Sieb mehr zurückhalten,
aber nur wenn man das abgefilterte Material auch aus dem Wasser entfernt. Wenn das darin vermorchtelt, haben die Pflanzen ganz genau so viel zu tun!

Dass dein Wasser jetzt klar ist, glaub ich dir gern - ich kann auch versunkene Blätter in über 3 m Tiefe sehen: Um DIESE Jahreszeit muss das schon eine WIRKLICH üble Kloake sein, dass das nicht so ist! Dein Füllwasser wird schon einigermaßen gepasst haben und akkumuliert kann sich in der kurzen Zeit auch noch nix haben: Das ist ein jahrelang dauernder Prozess!

Für eine 300mm-Mammutpumpe wirst du eine ordentliche Menge Luft brauchen: Hast du ein Mammut, das da reinpustet? ... oder welche Luftpumpe verwendest du?
(Wenn man zu kleine Luftmengen in ein zu großes Steigrohr einbringt, geht zuviel in die Turbulenz verloren und es wird u.U. sogar NICHTS gefördert!)
... und selbst dann spricht die Erfahrung gegen deine Idee: Der am Grund liegende Dreck liegt erstaunlich fest - den mobilisierst du mit Strömung nicht und wenn doch, ist der so leicht, dass er nicht zwangsläufig in den Bodenablauf gesaugt wird. Da müsstest du schon einen steil kegelförmigen Boden haben! Wenn der Schmutz im Wasserkörper ist, bewegt sich der mit der Strömung mit dem (jetzt) Dreckwasser. (Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, das man beim Abpumpen des Schlammes nahezu senkrechte Böschungen darin erzeugen kann!)
Du solltest das als Vorteil sehen, wenn da ein Haufen organisches Material im Schlamm liegt und damit getrennt vom Wasserkörper ist. Ich hupf halt alle 1-2 Jahre mit dem Kampftauchgerät und der dicken Fäkalienpumpe rein und pump den Schmodder ins Gemüsebeet und die Hecke. (Das ist immer der anstrengendste Tauchgang des Jahres!)

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir sehr, wie du die Sache angehst und ich würde gern mehr über deinen Teich erfahren!


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter

Der Vortex ist selbst gemauert und das Rohr kommt von unten in der mitte hoch.
 
Und hier jetzt mit meinem Sieb.
 
Der Dreck bleibt so im Vortex, Tiere können überleben da sie nicht auf dem trockenen sind.
Ich werd noch kleine Steighilfen machen damit die raus krabbeln können.
Den Vortex kann ich sauber machen durch leer Pumpen oder absaugen.
Dies muß ja nicht sein solange noch Kaulquappen da sind.
Hier kannst du rechts den Bach sehen und hinter dem Vortex ist der Filtergraben.
 
So sieht es jetzt aus.
 

Als Luftpumpe für das 300er Rohr nehme ich meine Hiblow HP 120 und eine große Lüfterplatte.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Norbert,
Mann … Rasenmähen ist nicht mehr dein Problem, oder?

Ich denke, dein Vortex hat folgende Fehler:
Er ist zu klein – warum hast du denn den nicht größer gemacht? 
Der Boden sollte kegelförmig zulaufen – scheint flach zu sein, oder?
Das Zulaufrohr mündet in einem zu stumpfen Winkel in die kreisförmige Kammer – das sollte schön tangential reinführen, damit die Strömung schön laminar bleibt und keine Tubulenzen hervorgerufen werden.
(Könntest du eventuell durch ein Führungsblech reparieren, das du an die Wand schraubst.)
Auch der Siebfilter – so effektiv der auch seiht! – stört die Strömung und damit die Funktion des Vortex, aber dann ist es halt keiner und wir sagen „Vorfilter-Kammer“ dazu.

Das mit der Steighilfe für die Tiere ist lieb gemeint, aber wird nur einem kleinen Bruchteil von ihnen das Leben retten: __ Frösche klettern raus, aber alle anderen sind nicht so amphibisch – nicht mal die __ Molche! (Die werden´s nicht erwarten, bis ihre Landzeit wieder anbricht.) 
Gut, die Tiere, die drinbleiben, fängst du raus. Nur … wie macht man das bei tausenden Kaulquappen aller Größen, Molchlarven, wurlenden Wasserkäfern, Millionen Büschelmückenlarven und mm-großen Kleinkrebschen usw., die in der Brühe treiben oder am Boden sitzen? Mit stundenlangem Sortieren wirst du vielleicht ein paar % der Tiere rauskriegen und wenn du wartest, bis die Kaulquappenzeit vorbei ist, wird da fast alles absterben und vergammeln und befindet sich somit als gelöste Nährstoffe im Wasser. Die Algen applaudieren.

Die Hiblow scheint wirklich eine tolle Pumpe zu sein, aber dass sie ein 300er-Rohr WIRKLICH derschiebt, bezweifle ich stark. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich ihr vielleicht ein 200er (d.h. den halben Querschnitt) zutrauen, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass die Lüfterplatte den Luftstrom nicht unwesentlich drosselt und damit reduziert, auch wenn sie NOCH nicht zugelegt ist – eine Frage der Zeit.
Ich nehme den geringen Nachteil des anfangs geringeren Wasser-Volumenstromes in Kauf und blubbere direkt rein: ½“ und rein damit!
Sehr wesentlich ist bei der Verrohrung, dass du sie nicht nur kurz hältst und Bögen vermeidest (Knie schon gar nicht!) sondern auch einen großzügigen (!) Einlauftrichter vorsiehst. (Die orangen ond die schwarzen Kanalrohre kann man mit einer Lötlampe schön weich machen und kegelförmig aufweiten; mit den grauen geht das leider nicht. Da kann man ein 45°-Abzweigstück zersägen – das hilft auch.)

Ahja – du hast noch nach dem schwimmenden Siebfilter gefragt:
Der war eigentlich eher als Planktonfangeinrichtung gedacht, wobei alles, was Biomasse entfernt, willkommen ist!


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter

Rasenmähen finde ich doof  ist aber immer noch genug davon da.

Der Vortex hat 1m Durchmesser und das mit dem Einlauf täuscht auf dem Bild.
Das Wasser kommt richtig schön am Rand rein und hat sich auch gut gedreht. Trotzdem ist nicht ein Blatt drin geblieben sondern es hat sich alles nach oben gedreht und ist durch den Rücklauf weg.
So hab ich dann aus meinem Vortex genau wie du sagst eine Vorfilterkammer gemacht.

Das auch bei uns  nicht alle Kleinlebewesen überleben ist mir klar, wobei sie bei uns schon mal nicht durch die Pumpe geschreddert werden und eine größere Chance haben.
Man könnte ja ab und zu mal das Sieb raus nehmen und es so laufen lassen damit die Tierchen in den Filtergraben kommen. Der hat auch ca. 20m³ Wasser.

Das mit dem 300er Rohr soll immer nur mal kurz laufen und nicht ständig im Teich bleiben.
Einerseits will ich Versuchen den Dreck in die Mitte zu drehen und anderseits ist das z.B. beim schwimmen eine Gegenstromanlage.

Ich habe schon 20 Jahre einen kleinen Teich mit 8m³ und filtere hier nur mit verschiedenen Kiesschichten im IBC Container von unten nach oben. Das Wasser ist trotz Überbesatz immer Glasklar gewesen.Da dies so gut geklappt hat, hab ich mich hier belesen.
So bin ich auf Ralf Glenk gestossen, bei dem der Kiesfilter aber eine guten Vorfilter braucht.
Also hab ich hier gesucht und kam auf Naturagart, wobei man auch hier ab und zu von Problemen mit trüben Wasser oder einem zu schnellen verschlammen lesen kann.
So hab ich zusätzlich einen groben Vorfilter und bin mir ziemlich sicher das mein Wasser sauber bleibt. Bis auf den Vorfilter hat der Rest einen lange Standzeit und selbst wenn man garnichts macht noch mehrere Jahre. 
Den alten Kiesfilter im kleinen Teich hab ich bis jetzt erst 2 mal sauber gemacht.



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Norbert!





Geisy schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist nicht ein Blatt drin geblieben sondern es hat sich alles *nach oben gedreht *und ist durch den Rücklauf weg.


In welcher Wassertiefe saugt dein Ablauf? 
Nachdem der Vortex (mehr) schwimmende oder untergehende Stoffe abscheiden soll,
würde ich den knapp unter die Mitte der Gesamthöhe verlegen.
(Je nachdem ob mehr solche oder solche Stoffe vorliegen,
wär´s u.U. sinnvoll, eine andere Saugtiefe zu wählen.)
Weiters ist es sicher nicht gut, wenn der Ablauf ein oben offenes senkrechtes Rohr ist,
da sich da ein Strudel ausbildet, der schon aufschwimmendes Laub in die Tiefe saugt;
kontraproduktiv!

Ideal wäre sicher ein GROSSZÜGIGER Einlauftrichter,
der nicht nur den Srömungswiderstand wirkungsvoll reduziert,
sondern das Wasser fast ausschließlich von der Seite ansaugt
und sogar oben mit Abstand mit einer waagrechten Platte abgedeckt werden kann.
Als Minimallösung könntest du einen Deckel draufstecken 
und in das senkrechte Rohr seitlich sagen wir mal 6 Stk. 50 mm-Löcher reinbohren*.
(Letzteres dürfte unwesentlich mehr drosseln.) 
*) Ich hab mal einen Vortex gebaut, bei dem auch solche Löcher knapp über dem Boden gebohrt waren.
Sie waren durch eine draufgeschobene Überschubmuffe (ohne Dichtungen) verschlossen.
Im Normalbetrieb war sie ganz unten und hat die dort befindlichen Bodenablauflöcher zugehalten
und das Wasser floss durch die in der Mitte der Wassertiefe befindlichen Löcher im Rohr.
Zum Reingen des Bodens wurde die Muffe mit einer dünnen Stange hochgezogen,
bis dadurch die oberen Löcher verschlossen waren;
durch die unteren floss dann der Dreck ab.

Die Erfahrungen vom kleinen Teich sind sicher wertvoll (hatte ich auch),
sind aber nicht immer auf den großen umlegbar.


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Peter

Der Ablauf im Vortex ist ca. 15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Da mein Wasser sehr klar ist konnte ich gut beobachten das der Dreck sich vom Einlauf langsam auf gleicher Höhe nach innen dreht. Innen am 150er Rohr ist er dann aber drehend nach oben gekommen.
Da habe ich mir einen Platte drehen lassen von 40cm Durchmesser den ich oben aufs Ablaufrohr stecken konnte, also 150er Loch in der Mitte.
Meine Beobachtung war nun das sich der Dreck genauso wie vorher am Rohr hoch bis unter die Platte gedreht hat und dann wieder nach außen bis zum Platten rand um dann wieder in den Ablauf zu kommen.
Ich galube deshalb das das Mittelrohr nicht gut ist und der Dreck erst nach unten geht wenn er sich bis zum Mittelpunkt drehen kann.
Ich hab da im Netz auch schon Bilder gesehen wo der Ablauf oben an der Außenseite kanpp  unter Wasserspiegel angebracht ist.
Deswegen nutze ich meinen jetzt als Filterkammer. Hauptsache ich hab einen groben Vorfilter.

Das mit den 50mm Löchern hab ich nicht verstanden. Ich zieh mir ja nicht den an der Oberfläche des Vortex schwimmmenden Dreck an sondern den im Wasser schwebenden und wenn ich dann Löcher in des Mittelrohr mache, ziehe ich mir den Dreck doch bloß ein bischen eher an oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: wie wird mein 250m³  Teich klarer?*

Hallo Norbert!
Die technisch richtige Bezeichnung für einen „Vortex“ ist „Hydrozyklon“; 
das ist grundsätzlich ein Fliehkraftabscheider, der Feststoffpartikel von einer Flüssigkeit trennen kann,
WENN DIESE EINE ANDERE DICHTE haben und sonst nicht:
Schwebende Partikel KANN der nicht entfernen.

Von der Platte halt ich deshalb nichts:
Überleg dir mal, welchen Weg ein Wasserteilchen durch die Filterkammer nimmt;
genau diesen Weg nimmt auch jedes Dreckpartikel, das die gleiche Dichte hat wie Wasser.
Dein Dreck, der „gleicher Höhe nach innen dreht“, wird also den besten Vortex passieren: 
Für SOLCHE Verunreinigungen ist der einfach das falsche Filterprinzip.

Die RICHTUNG, in die das Ablaufrohr davonführt, ist nicht relevant;
Entscheidend ist, wo dessen ÖFFNUNG (in der Technik „Vortexfinder“ genannt) liegt.
Nur dieses Rohr radial nach außen zu führen, ist mit absoluter Sicherheit falsch:
Damit verwirbelt man die Kreisströmung, auf der das Funktionsprinzip beruht.
(Dass das manche trotzdem so bauen, liegt einfach daran, dass das eine sehr simple Lösung ist,
der Ahnungslosigkeit der Konstrukteure und der schlichten Tatsache, 
dass die Kunden gern Wasser kreiseln sehen, aber keinen echten Vergleich haben.)
So hoch wie du die Ansaugöffnung angeordnet hast, 
wird der Hydrozyklon relativ gut schwere Partikel abscheiden, aber sicher keine aufschwimmenden:
Diese saugt der sich bildende Strudel sogar in die Tiefe,
auch wenn die schon oben treiben. 

Die Lösung mit den 50mm-Löchern zielte ursprünglich darauf ab,
Öffnungen zu schaffen, durch die man den Bodensatz ablassen kann,
nachdem man in der Verrohrung Schieber umgeschaltet hat.
Außerdem könnte man dadurch die Höhe des Vortexfinders verstellen.

Eines der Kernprobleme der Teichfilter-Fortex sehe ich auch darin,
dass deren Boden flach und nicht als schlanker Konus ausgebildet ist.
Das ist für die WIRKLICH richtige Funktion ausschlaggebend,
aber halt schwierig herzustellen und noch schwieriger unterzubringen.


----------

